# DIY Co2



## Budbrothers (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has any info on how to make a cheap Co2 kit for a small grow room i have 11 plants was thinkin of using co2 but im looking for a cheaper soloution


----------



## Growdude (Mar 21, 2008)

Not another DIY CO2 thread pls we have plenty now.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 21, 2008)

There really isn't a more effective way to introduce co2 than the co2 kits they sell. Yeast and sugar in a jug of water isn't worth your time. If you want co2 you're going to have to spend a lil $$$.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 21, 2008)

*sugar aint really cheap, but if you drink beer, then make it yourself and the    co2 is free, eh??   making beer yourself is very cheap compared to beverage store, eh? 
in my 8x8x4 room, with constant 265cfm ventilation, I get 1500-1600 ppm co2 with a kerosine heater on lowest setting(1 liter per [email protected] $1.00 per liter) or in warmer months 1300-1400 with the 3 beer buckets, started 3 days apart and each refreshed every 5 days, with new water, sugar, malt and hops.*


----------

